
Canada MPs vote to strip Aung San Suu Kyi of honorary citizenship - forkLding
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-45647073
======
TangoTrotFox
I'm curious what people think a solution to a seemingly recurring trend
throughout the world ought be. Let's create a scenario. It may not entirely
precisely describe this exact case, but it's not terribly far off and
generalizes well in any case. You have a midsized population of uniquely
homogeneous people - let's say in the low millions. Of these people a small
percent are actively radicalized and will indiscriminately murder and engage
in other violent activity to pursue their agenda. A moderate percent will not
engage in the criminal behavior directly, but will actively aid or assist the
radicalized individuals. And a large percent may not be willing to participate
in the radical element or directly assist them, but remain, at minimum,
complicit in their behavior and will certainly do nothing to aid in any law
enforcement effort. They've never seen anything, or heard anything - even when
they have. And a secondary effect of this system is that there tends to be a
trend towards radicalization rather than away from it, and you even have
incidents of the radicalized murdering members within the population that are
found to be too cooperative with law enforcement.

What is the proper way to handle the problem? The numbers and lack of
cooperativeness make it practically impossible to remove the radical element.
How do you solve the issue while also ensuring respect for human rights? Makes
the _Kobayashi Maru_ look like a cakewalk, and this is real.

~~~
jtl
Except you are completely wrong with your hypothesis or understanding of the
situation. This is an issue with Hacker News, so called armchair experts
providing their analysis.

The majority are not complicit in anything. Fundamentalists have killed more
muslims in a year in some of these countries than in total in the west or any
other non Muslim country.

This rhetoric that somehow muslim populations don't cooperate with law
enforcement when in fact they have been the greatest victims is frankly
dishonest.

I think a lot of people would benefit from looking at the facts rather than
trying to push their pseudoscientific theories on the internet.

The issue here is actually pretty clear cut. You have a stateless people
systematically killed and eradicated by Buddhist extremists. I suggest people
do a deep dive on the actual crisis.

~~~
firic
This survey makes it seem like more Muslims are radicalized than you seem to
think based on what you wrote

[https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7861/british-muslims-
surv...](https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7861/british-muslims-survey)

~~~
jtl
First of all that is looking at British Muslims who are a tiny minority of the
1.6-2 billion Muslims in the world.

Maybe take a look at the number of muslim civilians killed in Somalia, Iraq,
Syria, Pakistan, Bangladesh by the number of Muslim extremists. It's a lot
more than you seem to think.

~~~
firic
British Muslims would seem to be one of the least radical Muslims. After all,
they don't kill gays like Muslims in Iran, Afghanistan, Yemen etc.

I never claimed that radical Muslims don't want to kill other Muslims. In fact
the Sunni and Shiite conflict probably killed more Muslims than non-Muslims.

